# Obtaining a critical skills visa with PhD in the Humanities



## SAtrotter (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if anyone else is going through this. I am in the Humanities and applying for a critical skills visa (PhD from SA). I have 6 years work experience teaching in a higher learning institution. 

A) None of the professional bodies listed in the critical skills visa list seem appropriate. Even though a doctoral degree obtained in the RSA do not require it, it seems to be asked for nonetheless by officials. I have applied to become a member of a professionally registered association. Will this do or must it be on the SAQA list of approved bodies (rather narrow in definition).

B) what documents apart from the phd must I produce to prove that I have critical skills?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A) There is a limited list of professional bodies that you can apply to, published by Home Affairs. As you say, however, this is not necessary for your type of Critical Skills category.

B) The main documents are listed on the Critical Skills list next to the category you are applying in.


----------



## SAtrotter (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you LegalMan


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi SAtrotter, 

Have you managed to get your hands on the critical skills list?


----------



## SAtrotter (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes. I see that there is a category for doctoral degrees acquired in SA. It seems to not require as much paperwork as the other categories. Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi SAtrotter, 

Fantastic. Best of luck.


----------



## Tammy134 (May 27, 2015)

I'm also in a similar situation - PhD in Humanities. VFS officials keep insisting that I need to register, but the bodies I can register under are not listed under the Home Affairs list, and so far I have the recommendation letter from my university. Would this work. Please help LegalMan

SAtrotter - how did it go with your application, did you submit without the letter of registration..


----------

